#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  wie komt er uit.....

## fes

een vraagje; wie komt er uit fes of uit sefrou. ken echt weinig mensen die daar wonen. en wat vinden jullie van fes of sefrou???

----------


## Missy_maroclady

ben zelf daar 1 keer geweest in fes dan en vond het saai maar ja wat wil je als je gewend bent aan het heerlijke heaven on earth Al hoceima....................

maar ja ik hoop dat je veel reacties krijgt zo niet dan heb je er vast eentje  :knipoog:   :tong uitsteken:  


 :zwaai:

----------


## Meknessia22

Hoi,

Ik kom zelf uit Meknes ( Dus vlakbij Fes  :Smilie:  
En in Sefrou hebben wij stukken grond, waar ook familie van mijn moederskant woont..

Dus daar ga ik elk jaar standaard een paar dagen naartoe..

Ik ga vaak in de buurt van Ain Kadie ( weet niet of je het zo spreekt ) en jij?


Ik vind het best wel cool hoor... vooral omdat het een dorpje is, best leuk hoor... De stad altijd, is ook maar druk dus af en toe relaxen kan geen kwaad  :Smilie:  

Groetjes,
Meknessia

----------


## fes

hoi, leuk dat daar weleens komt. woon in een nieuwe wijk heet rfife. weet niet of je het kent maar ik kom meer in fes. heb daar familie wonen in de wijk narzis. ken je diamond vere of zo iest, het is een mooie en gezellige zwembad kom daar erg vaak.

----------


## ed_raket

!

----------


## borgeroko

salaam o alaikum

ik woon zelf ook in fes het is een leuke gote stad centraal gelegen maar spijtig dat er geen strand is maar het ontbreekt er zeker niet aan ontspannig plaatsen zoals diamond vert,ain chekaf, trois source,...
En als je het te warm krijgt dan is er nog altijd ifrane
FES IS THE PLACE TO BE

----------


## NADIA19

> _Geplaatst door fes_ 
> *een vraagje; wie komt er uit fes of uit sefrou. ken echt weinig mensen die daar wonen. en wat vinden jullie van fes of sefrou???*


Hey!

Ik kom zelf ook uit Fes, ben daar vaak te vinden in Diamond vert! Het is daar erg gezellie, en er hangt een heel ontspannen sfeer. Misschien zijn we elkaar daar wel tegengekomen als je daar vaak komt, en dat geldt ook voor de anderen die gereageerd hebben!

Groetjes een Fessia!

----------

